# FR: tu / X et toi / toi et X



## sandman2

J'ai cherché mais n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse à la question suivante:

Laquelle est correcte?
1) Qu'est-ce que tu et Sara avez fait?
2) Qu'est-ce que Sara et toi avez fait?

Est-ce que ça change s'il y a 3 personnes?

1) Qu'est-ce que tu, Sara et Guy avez fait?
2) Qu'est-ce que Sara, Guy et toi avez fait?

Merci pour l'aide!


----------



## marget

You need to use toi in both examples because you have a compound subject, in which case, the stressed (disjunctive) pronoun must be used.


----------



## itka

1) Qu'est-ce que tu et Sara avez fait?
2) Qu'est-ce que Sara et toi avez fait?

1) Qu'est-ce que tu, Sara et Guy avez fait?
2) Qu'est-ce que Sara, Guy et toi avez fait?

As Marget said, you must use _*"toi"*_ here (_tu_ is used only when it's the subject of the verb)
It's always recommended to put the pronoun "moi" or "toi" at the end (not at the beginning) of an enumeration.


----------



## bitossi

I know you can say: 'Toi et Alex, (est-ce que) vous avez visité Paris?'(= Have you and Alex visited Paris?) in a question with 2 subjects, but for 'And you, did you and Alex visit Paris?" can you say 'Et toi, est-ce que tu et Alex avez visité Paris?' OR 'Et toi, est-ce que toi et Alex avez visité Paris?'


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

"Est-ce que *tu* et Alex avez visité Paris ?"est grammaticalement incorrect.

"Et toi, est-ce que toi et Alex avez visité Paris ?" n'est pas naturel, ou alors je ne vois pas dans quelles circonstances je poserais cette question. On dirait _Eh, toi_ _!_ (apostrophe).
On demande plutôt :
- Et Alex et toi, est-ce que vous avez visité Paris ?
- Et est-ce qu'Alex et toi, vous avez visité Paris ?
- Et vous, est-ce que vous avez visité paris, Alex et toi ? (_and you_ s'adresse aux deux personnes).

À qui s'adresse la question "And *you*, did you and Alex visit Paris?" ?


----------



## olivier68

Hi bitossi,

La règle est générale : quand vous voulez coordonner un pronom personnel sujet à un autre sujet (pronom ou pas), vous devez utiliser les formes dites "accentuées" (ou "disjointes") des pronoms. Les substitutions sont les suivantes : 
je ---> moi
tu ---> toi
il ---> lui ; elle ---> elle
nous ---> nous ; vous ---> vous
ils ---> eux ; elles ---> elles

NB. Notez, comme l'indique indirectement OLN, que l'ordre n'est en général pas le même qu'en anglais.


----------



## tswsots

olivier68 said:


> NB. Notez, comme l'indique indirectement OLN, que l'ordre n'est en général pas le même qu'en anglais.



Do you mean that 2) is better than 1) below?

1) Toi et Alex, vous avez visité Paris?
2) Alex et toi, vous avez visité Paris?

In any case, I would probably say, "Et toi, [prénom], tu as visité Paris avec Alex?"


----------



## olivier68

Yes. En général, le pronom passe en seconde position : "_Alex et toi_". De même "_toi et moi_" est a priori mieux que "_moi et toi_".


----------



## OLN

Pas qu'à priori  !  C'est particulièrement vrai pour "et moi"_,_ question de politesse et d'effacement.
 FR: moi et X / X et moi

Tout cela n'est pas qu'une question d'ordre ou de préséance. 
Je m'interroge sur la formulation "And *you*, did you and Alex visit Paris?" alors que d'après la traduction, _you_ est au singulier et n'implique donc que l'interlocuteur tutoyé auquel on pose la question. Est-ce habituel, tswots ?


----------



## olivier68

Oui... pas "qu'a priori"... mais j'ai appris ici à prendre quelques précautions oratoires. Effectivement, "_et moi_" viendra généralement toujours en dernière position.

J'avoue ne pas être franchement "choqué" par la formulation :  "_And *you*, did you and Alex visit Paris?_" . Pourquoi cela vous interpelle-t-il ?


----------



## jekoh

tswsots said:


> Do you mean that 2) is better than 1) below?
> 
> 1) Toi et Alex, vous avez visité Paris?
> 2) Alex et toi, vous avez visité Paris?


I don't think 2 is any better than 1.


----------



## tswsots

OLN said:


> Je m'interroge sur la formulation "And *you*, did you and Alex visit Paris?" alors que d'après la traduction, _you_ est au singulier et n'implique donc que l'interlocuteur tutoyé auquel on pose la question. Est-ce habituel, tswots ?



Moi je dirais probablement, "How about you" au lieu de "And you." Mais pour le reste, selon le contexte, la phrase est tout à fait possible...

[Moi je ne suis jamais allé à Paris.] Et toi? Alex et toi, [quand vous êtes allés en Europe l'année dernière,] vous avez visité Paris?

[I've never been to Paris.] How about you? [When you two went to Europe last year,] did you and Alex visit Paris?


----------



## BayAreaGal

I feel like this is a dumb question, but I’m confused.  Which is correct:  “J’espère que toi et ton mari allez bien” or “J’espère que tu et ton mari allez bien”??  If I omitted the husband, it would be “J’espère que tu vas bien“ so I am not sure why ”toi“ would be correct when you add another person.   Is there a grammatical rule about this if the correct answer is ”toi”?    Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

When a personal pronoun is coordinated with a noun or another pronoun to form a compound subject, you must use the disjunctive pronoun instead of the regular conjunctive one.

_J'espère que *tu* vas bien.
J'espère que *toi et ton mari* allez bien.
J'espère que *toi et lui* allez bien.

Tu_ would we wrong in the last two examples.


----------



## BayAreaGal

Thank you so much!!


----------

